# Seriously, I wake up at 3:30 AM and THIS is writing itself?



## Ashermusic (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## dcoscina (Jun 21, 2020)

I dig it. The driving nature in the first section almost reminds me of vintage Survivor (first album with the original singer).


----------



## Rex282 (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m sick of being sick of it.Fortunately all nightmares come to an end ,unfortunately this one has been going on way to long.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 21, 2020)

Wish I could get away with making that much noise at 3:30am.

Enjoyed the song!


----------



## el-bo (Jun 21, 2020)

P.S What have you got against Soft Cell?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 21, 2020)

I did a full demo.
\


----------



## Kery Michael (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! Is this a little quarantine rage coming out? 💥


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 21, 2020)

Kery Michael said:


> Thanks for sharing! Is this a little quarantine rage coming out? 💥



Quarantine, Trump, and racial injustice probably all boiling in the pot.


----------



## Rex282 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Quarantine, Trump, and racial injustice probably all boiling in the pot.


yeeeeeech!!!.those are 3 disgusting ingrediants that should make any reasonable person puke.


----------



## Gene Pool (Jun 21, 2020)

I've never heard the word rectum used in a lyric before, but it probably sings better than sphincter, keister, bunghole or poop shoot. Nevertheless, the record company may want you to rework it either as “wrecked ‘em” or “plectrum” for certain alternate mixes.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2020)

Gene Pool said:


> I've never heard the word rectum used in a lyric before, but it probably sings better than sphincter, keister, bunghole or poop shoot. Nevertheless, the record company may want you to rework it either as “wrecked ‘em” or “plectrum” for certain alternate mixes.


What record company? I don’t think they are looking for a 70 year old Jewish pop star


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 22, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I did a full demo.
> \



Oh man, you should have seen my 3yrs kid dancing when I pressed play just a minute ago.
My vote for 70 year old pop stars


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> Oh man, you should have seen my 3yrs kid dancing when I pressed play just a minute ago.
> My vote for 70 year old pop stars




Thanks, did you explain to your kid what a rectum is?


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 22, 2020)

LOL, she didn't ask


----------



## sndmarks (Jun 22, 2020)

Awesome, Jay


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2020)

sndmarks said:


> Awesome, Jay



Thanks!


----------



## Gene Pool (Jun 22, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> What record company? I don’t think they are looking for a 70 year old Jewish pop star



Doesn't matter. Market yourself as someone who identifies as a hot-young-chick-person-of-color who can really "belt it out." Then have a friend take video of you burning shit down, looting, and beating the privilege out of 73-year-old oppressive White women. Next, you'll go viral and be the toast of the town, leading to a sellout tour of CHAZ or CHOP or whatever those righteous Wokesters are calling themselves today. Call it: _Wrecked 'em in the Rectum with a Plectrum, Live!_


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2020)

Gene Pool said:


> Doesn't matter. Market yourself as someone who identifies as a hot-young-chick-person-of-color who can really "belt it out." Then have a friend take video of you burning shit down, looting, and beating the privilege out of 73-year-old oppressive White women. Next, you'll go viral and be the toast of the town, leading to a sellout tour of CHAZ or CHOP or whatever those righteous Wokesters are calling themselves today. Call it: _Wrecked 'em in the Rectum with a Plectrum, Live!_




LOL!


----------



## ryans (Jun 22, 2020)

Love it...


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2020)

ryans said:


> Love it...



Thanks Ryans


----------



## Quasar (Jun 22, 2020)

Cool song. Is that an RE20?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks, yes the RE 20 just is a good match for my voice.


----------



## michalioz (Jun 22, 2020)

Sounds great! The bass is excellent, what did you use?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2020)

michalioz said:


> Sounds great! The bass is excellent, what did you use?



Chocolate Audio BBassV with IK Multimedia's Ampeg B-15 emulation and the new PSP InfiniStrip.


----------

